# Going crazy, need help!!



## comamoto (Nov 1, 2009)

I remember quite a few years ago watching "Great Performances" on PBS or something of that nature and seeing a really fascinating American (or at least English-language) opera called "Madeline" (sp?). The story is pretty straight-forward: young girl meets a dashing man and falls in love and gets pregnant out of wedlock; when the baby is born, child is sent away to live with another family. Many years later, young girl is now a woman and falls in love with a younger man who -- surprise, surprise! -- is her son; mental anguish and life of spinster-hood ensues.

Now for the life of me, I cannot find anything out about this opera. I have scoured the net, google-d my fingers off and come up empty. I have a few really clear memories of particular images and phrases from this production and it's driving me nuts that I'm not able to find out more.

Does anyone know anything about this opera? Does it exist? If not, I'm writing it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Boy, is that ever a Greek-myth style plot!


----------



## Sorin Eushayson (May 10, 2009)

nefigah said:


> Boy, is that ever a Greek-myth style plot!


Can you say "Oedipus Rex"???


----------



## Bluebonnet (Jan 11, 2010)

Found an opera called _Madeleine_ but the plot may not match the one you remember: It is a one-act lyric opera adapted from the French of Decourelles and Thibault by Grant Stewart, music by Victor Herbert.

It was first performed at the Met on January 24, 1914, according to this archived article of 1-25-14 in The New York Times (full article available on pdf document from NYT site):

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/abstract.html?res=9F0DE6DE1E39E633A25756C2A9679C946596D6CF

You can see two pdf documents of the _Madeleine_ score at:
https://urresearch.rochester.edu/institutionalPublicationPublic


----------

